

2020: Year of the Developer Doomsday - DaneLyons
http://wisdomofthesayges.com/post/20040270424/2020-year-of-the-developer-doomsday

======
kurige
Just a wild shot in the dark here, but could it possibly be because of an
increasing number of people have access to the internet?

"Programmers on the internet" has reached saturation, but the total number of
people searching for things on google is increasing exponentially?

~~~
lobster_johnson
The chart doesn't compute the ratio of searches (for those keywords) against
the total volume of Google searches; it shows the absolute query volume for
each keyword. In other words, it's independent on the number of people _not_
searching for those terms.

------
ricardobeat
Are all those languages' searches really going down since 2004?

~~~
DaneLyons
Yeah. It is hard to find a language that hasn't been going down since 2004.

